# Game 45: Celtics (18-26) at Timberwolves (20-22)



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

The Boston Celtics play the Minnesota Timberwolves at the Target Center in Minneapolis, Minnesota on Monday, January 30th, 2006 . The game will be at 8:00 EST and will be televised by FSNE.

The Minnesota Timberwolves' last game was against the San Antonio Spurs, *L*, 88-102 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Milwaukee Bucks, *L*, 79-83* (*boxscore*)*.

The Boston Celtics' last game against the Minneosta Timberwolves: *W*, 103-96* (*boxscore*)*.

The Timberwolves are 1-4 in their last five games and the Celtics are 2-3 in their last five games. The Timberwolves are 13-8 at home and the Celtics are 4-17 away. The Timberwolves score 91 and give up 91 points per game. The Celtics score 98 points per game and give up 99.4 points per game. This is the second and final meeting for each team unless both teams win their respective conference championships with each team meeting in the NBA Finals in June.

The probable starters for each team:













*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes








Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*

*Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*

Please visit the *Minnesota Timberwolves Forum Game Thread*

-------------------------------
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/previews/2006/01/30/19684_preview.html

The Celtics face off tonight against KG and the Timberwolves only a few days after a blockbuster trade sent Wally Szcerbiak to the Celtics along with Michael Olawakandi, Dwyane Jones and a first rounder for Ricky Davis, Marcus Banks, Mark Blount, Justin Reed, and 2 second rounders.

The Celtics are on the 2nd night of a back to back after losing to the Bucks in Milwaukee yesterday afternoon. 

The Celtics will likely start Wally along with Paul Pierce, Delonte West, Kendrick Perkins and Raef Lafrentz. Both Blount & Ricky will likely start for the Wolves with KG, Marko Jaric and Trenton Hassell.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Game:45 Celtics vs. Timberwolves (Wally vs. Ricky)*

blount will get double figures in scoring...

and ricky will drop atleast 20pts.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Game:45 Celtics vs. Timberwolves (Wally vs. Ricky)*



pokpok said:


> blount will get double figures in scoring...
> 
> and ricky will drop atleast 20pts.


I knee-jerk negativity in here is too much. What do you think Wally will "drop" tonight? 

Go Celtics.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

A meantingful game. Yay...btw we still haven't played the Heat and we have like five games against them.

What are the chances of seeing Toine vs Ricky vs Paul in the same game?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Wally gets 18
Pierce gets 32

Davis gets 25
Blount gets 10

Wow...It feels so weird seeing Ricky on the other side of the starting lineup....  

I might miss this game though...I hope not though...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

24 is on at 9:00.

I'll start watching at 8:00 and then again at 10:00.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> 24 is on at 9:00.
> 
> I'll start watching at 8:00 and then again at 10:00.



I have to remember to record 24...I wonder if I can record 24 thanks to the timer AND record some Celtics highlights...they'll probably be crappy...hmmm.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Game:45 Celtics vs. Timberwolves (Wally vs. Ricky)*



Causeway said:


> I knee-jerk negativity in here is too much. What do you think Wally will "drop" tonight?
> 
> Go Celtics.


anyone remember that game in Milwaukee last season when Mike James went nuts, dropping like 50? and we lost by a ****load? I think it's the same deal with Ricky tonight.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I have to remember to record 24...I wonder if I can record 24 thanks to the timer AND record some Celtics highlights...they'll probably be crappy...hmmm.


what in the hell is 24


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:


> what in the hell is 24


Only arguably one of the best shows on TV nowadays.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Richie Rich said:


> Only arguably one of the best shows on TV nowadays.


i gotta stop watching cartoons :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Richie Rich said:


> Only [strike]arguably one of[/strike] the best show[strike]s[/strike] on TV [strike]nowadays.[/strike]


 :biggrin: 



TheBigDonut said:


> i gotta stop watching cartoons :biggrin:


Unless you're watching the Ninja Turtles (old ones), yes, yes you should.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Prison Break is better


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're watching the Ninja Turtles (old ones), yes, yes you should.


Hey aqua, yup, 24 is on again tonight. :clap: That last episode was awesome!

Anyway, good luck to your team. :cheers:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> Prison Break is better


I heard that's a good show too, along with Lost.


Thanks justasking, I have a feeling tonight's episode will be the best so far this year.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Ah yes, 24. 

Screw the Celtics, I'm watching 24.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're watching the Ninja Turtles (old ones), yes, yes you should.


Looney Tunes, Tom & Jerry, Ed, Edd, n Eddy, and Johnny Bravo are my favorites.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow this is weird.

Celtics are in Green, Wolves are in White. Ricky Davis passes it to a white jersey and I'm like "WTF ARE YOU DOING RICKY!"


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Ricky has joined the darkside.Nuff said.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Finally Doc is playing Reed...oh wait..


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Kandi's comming in...lol.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

lol it's funny to see gamecast shows a picture of kandi and wally side by side as in "Olowokandi makes shot assisted by Szczerbiak" for the Celtics.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Good lord...Mark Blount has two....BLOCKS.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Finally Doc is playing Reed...oh wait..




hahahahahaha if it would let me give u rep points i would


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Mike Gorman:

"Wow, Justin Reed has talked more in this game than he's talked in the year and a half here in Boston."

I guess they have confidence in J...good for him, he needed a change.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Do they count Orien Greene's layup attempt (hit the backboard; but nothing else) an assist as Al Jefferson followed up with a great dunk?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Do they count Orien Greene's layup attempt (hit the backboard; but nothing else) an assist as Al Jefferson followed up with a great dunk?


Nah, but they did count his two turnovers.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Banks is in, finally Doc...wait, again, nvm.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

if only blount played with this much heart and passion when he was a celtic...whaens the last time u seen that mofo skip???


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Blount skips after hitting an 18 footer. :rofl:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Three minutes to go...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Three minutes to go...


Torture?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

damn that marcus banks is a terrible shooter


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

It looks like everyone's enjoying playing there.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It's funny how the second I switch over to the Celtics game during a _24_ commercial, I see Banks take it to Scalabrine for the layup and the foul. I stand by my word in that Marcus has the ability to become a good basketball player.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

Premier said:


> It's funny how the second I switch over to the Celtics game during a _24_ commercial, I see Banks take it to Scalabrine for the layup and the foul. I stand by my word in that Marcus has the ability to become a good basketball player.


always thought he can play given the minutes...


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

hey danny, great trade MAN!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Banks 16 points, 2 assists off the bench. Hitting jumpers left and right.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

aahahahahaha i love this game..... i bet danny and doc are like.. damn... maybe we shoulda actually played them... BWUUAHHAAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHa stupid danny ainge... i bet aljeff and kperk will be traded in 2 years to "rebuild" the team.. "again".


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Delonte West with a nice lay-down to Perkins for the dunk and the foul...

...it's not like it matters, though.


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

Marcus Banks is killing us


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> It's funny how the second I switch over to the Celtics game during a _24_ commercial, I see Banks take it to Scalabrine for the layup and the foul. I stand by my word in that Marcus has the ability to become a good basketball player.




my new nickname for marcus is Chauncey II...wait jusssssssssssst wait...and damn that 24 episode was serious tonight huh??..."first im going to cut out your right eye, then your left eye, then im gonn cut you and cut you until you tell me what i want to know" hahaha i love that show


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

and also marcus has 18 pts and 3 ast in 9 minutes...prem can you do the math for me what those stats r per 48??? lol


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> "first im going to cut out your right eye, then your left eye, then im gonn cut you and cut you until you tell me what i want to know"


That was so awesome. I'm still all pumped up from that scene.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> my new nickname for marcus is Chauncey II...wait jusssssssssssst wait...and damn that 24 episode was serious tonight huh??..."first im going to cut out your right eye, then your left eye, then im gonn cut you and cut you until you tell me what i want to know" hahaha i love that show


I wish i could say the same thing to Danny..


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

the only way danny can redeem himself is to prove to the world that gerald green can play...


maybe we need green after the all star break :biggrin:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

is it too late to get marcus back and give them delonte instead???


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

WOW what a no-look from marcus to blount


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

50.53 points (eFG% of 81.25% ; TS% of 83.61%) / 12.63 assists / 2.53 rebounds / 2.53 steals / 2.53 turnovers / 2.53 personal fouls per 48 minutes...

...not that he could ever do that.

_24_ was awesome tonight.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> is it too late to get marcus back and give them delonte instead???


Yeh because Banks has proved he can play like that night in and night out


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> WOW what a no-look from marcus to blount


Just a few weeks ago, that would've been a good thing.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

DWest Superstar said:


> Yeh because Banks has proved he can play like that night in and night out


We've never seen Marcus Banks in a different system.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> We've never seen Marcus Banks in a different system.


We've never seen Glen give him consistant minutes...

As far as 24 is concerned, it was awesome and next weeks look even better.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

DWest Superstar said:


> Yeh because Banks has proved he can play like that night in and night out



how do u know he can or cant????...how does anyone know???...he never got a friggin shot to play


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> 50.53 points (eFG% of 81.25% ; TS% of 83.61%) / 12.63 assists / 2.53 rebounds / 2.53 steals / 2.53 turnovers / 2.53 personal fouls per 48 minutes...
> 
> ...not that he could ever do that.
> 
> _24_ was awesome tonight.


:rofl: Nice numbers.  I ALWAYS BELIEVED IN YOU MARCUS. 

But seriously, the thing that I've seen tonight is that Marcus was allowed to play his game, and he did very well doing so.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

we should start a 24 thread...lol...i didnt realize there was so many fans here


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics lose...badly to the Timberwolves (by 25), 85 to 110:




> <table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="stathead"><td style="background: rgb(0, 101, 50) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" colspan="14">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>40</td><td>7-23</td><td>0-4</td><td>7-11</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>21</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>29</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>20</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, SF</td><td>38</td><td>6-15</td><td>1-3</td><td>9-9</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>22</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>33</td><td>5-10</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>30</td><td>5-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>10</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Olowokandi, C</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>15</td><td>1-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>12</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>13</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
> *</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td> <td>*3PM-A*</td> <td>*FTM-A*</td> <td>*OREB*</td> <td>*DREB*</td> <td>*REB*</td> <td>*AST*</td> <td>*STL*</td> <td>*BLK*</td> <td>*TO*</td> <td>*PF*</td> <td>*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>30-79</td><td>4-16</td><td>21-28</td><td>14</td><td>21</td><td>35</td><td>13</td><td>11</td><td>1</td><td>15</td><td>26</td><td>85</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>38.0%</td><td>25.0%</td><td>75.0%</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 17 (19)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> </td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td style="background: rgb(14, 55, 100) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; text-align: center; -moz-background-clip: -moz-initial; -moz-background-origin: -moz-initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: -moz-initial;" colspan="14">*MINNESOTA TIMBERWOLVES*</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Trenton Hassell, SG</td><td>29</td><td>6-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kevin Garnett, F</td><td>31</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>7-8</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>15</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddie Griffin, FC</td><td>20</td><td>6-9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>32</td><td>4-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marko Jaric, G</td><td>17</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*DREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>28</td><td>6-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td>2</td><td>8</td><td>10</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>4</td><td>16</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Troy Hudson, PG</td><td>9</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Justin Reed, SF</td><td>18</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>5-6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rashad McCants, G</td><td>16</td><td>4-7</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Madsen, FC</td><td>17</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>21</td><td>6-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>7-9</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>20</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td>*
> ...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Donny, Greg and Gary taking shots at Blount for "skipping" calling it "classless."

Ok, stop hating because a guy's doing well.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Premier said:


> 50.53 points (eFG% of 81.25% ; TS% of 83.61%) / 12.63 assists / 2.53 rebounds / 2.53 steals / 2.53 turnovers / 2.53 personal fouls per 48 minutes...
> 
> ...not that he could ever do that.


I calculated this with incorrect information.

Revised:

44.97 points (eFG% of 81.25% ; TS% of 83.61%) / 13.49 assists / 2.25 rebounds / 2.25 steals / 2.25 turnovers / 2.25 personal fouls per 48 minutes...

...not that he could ever do that.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Okay. I'm going to lose my temper in a few senteces, so bear with me.

1) I like the Szczerbiak trade. My only problem with it is that we shoulda have shipped out Paul "Playing 1 on 5 is my middle name" Pierce, Raef "Somehow my injuries gotta be an excuse for not boxing out" LaFrentz, Kendrick "Foul 'em early, foul 'em often" Perkins, Delonte "Marcus Banks made me his personal plaything" West, Brian "I Should be paying the Celtics to let me play 'basketball' (and I use this term loosely)" Scalabrine, and Orien "I've seen better jumpers on 6th graders" Greene. Don't know if the salaries would match though.

2) Leaving the game I was ashamed to be a Celtic fan. We should all be ashamed. The apathy on the court was so thick I could cut it with a knife. 

3) Trade Paul Pierce for Reggie Evans, straight up. Maybe somebody who gives a damn or could rebound can help this team.

4) Blount showed more emotion in ten seconds than I've ever seen as a Celtic.

5) Justin Reed can lick my balls. Good thing you damn near killed Gomes. Wouldn't want to give him an easy two up by thirty with 12.6 seconds left.

6) The entire Celtics team can go to hell. And don't come back.

7) Paul Pierce, you HAVE teammates out there. But they suck. Really, really bad.

8) How about that dunk by Wally?? He was good tonight. Too bad nobody else was.

9) The peewee team at halftime rebounded better than the C's.

10) Al is still the man.

11) Watching Trenton freaking Hassell abuse Pierce was funny.

I am so pissed off right now. Honestly.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> Delonte "Marcus Banks made me his personal plaything" West


Delonte did not even cover him only about for 2 possesions


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Delonte did not even cover him only about for 2 possesions


Who cares? I'm too pissed off to. West didn't play well so I had to pin something on him besides just being nonexistent. It was really more of a Banks outplayed West badly kind of thing.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

it was really a blount, banks,and reed sending a message to danny that... HEY, IT'S YOUR LOST FOR NOT PLAYING US type of game... im glad that they did prove themselves tonight :clap:


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

Premier said:


> We've never seen Marcus Banks in a different system.


Jim O'Brien's and John Carrolls don't count?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

lempbizkit said:


> Jim O'Brien's and John Carrolls don't count?


If you'd like to consider either a NBA coach...

One's a sports writer, the other a high school coach.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

pokpok said:


> it was really a blount, banks,and reed sending a message to danny that... HEY, IT'S YOUR LOST FOR NOT PLAYING US type of game... im glad that they did prove themselves tonight :clap:



In all honestly, I would not blame Danny for any of this. In fact, I think he's done what's best for those three guys as individuals, but it's also very clear that Danny and Rivers are not on the same page when it comes who to play and who not to play.

Danny's still singing praise to both Banks and Reed, and when Rivers was playing Blount 30 minutes and up, Danny was the one that said there needs to be a change.


What's funny is that Greg, Gary, Donny, and a number of writers on NE Sports tonight are calling out Banks and Blount. 

What's even funnier is that they're calling out and now are calling him to have the "least work ethic," he "does not listen," and "is a headcase." It's funny, but I remember Banks as a guy who never complained and always remained positive even though he was getting inconsistent minutes.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

What's funny is Wally throwing down a nasty yamm and your *** not having the video up. Hop to.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> What's funny is Wally throwing down a nasty yamm and your *** not having the video up. Hop to.



Haha, I was watching 24...or getting ready to...


Here's another funny thing:

Doc Rivers

"We're having some trouble scoring, but eventually that will come back."

Does he understand that he's lost 32 points from Ricky and Blount?
Pierce is a scorer, Wally's a scorer...Jefferson is a scorer, nothing to write home about...yet, Perk can give you 5-8 points...Allen can slam a shot home or two...West can give you 15...we're about 20 points short with our defense to be able to win vs Atlanta.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> What's even funnier is that they're calling out and now are calling him to have the "least work ethic," he "does not listen," and "is a headcase." It's funny, but I remember Banks as a guy who never complained and always remained positive even though he was getting inconsistent minutes.


This is what really disturbed me. Ryan Russillo (I honestly don't care if this is the proper spelling of his surname; he doesnt' warrant a google search even) just stated that Mark Blount and Marcus Banks (with emphasis on Banks) were both posers and this would be the best game of their careers. First of all, Blount has played much better (his 20-20 game). Secondly, their critique of Marcus is ridiculous. They've seen exactly one game where Banks played in a different system and hearing them calling out him and Blount only after they are traded is not very brave of them. They're not even proper analysts even. They just use talking points. A paraphrase of their quote is "We still like Ricy. We're just calling out the other two."

Please retire already.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> This is what really disturbed me. Ryan Russillo (I honestly don't care if this is the proper spelling of his surname; he doesnt' warrant a google search even) just stated that Mark Blount and Marcus Banks (with emphasis on Banks) were both posers and this would be the best game of their careers. First of all, Blount has played much better (his 20-20 game). Secondly, their critique of Marcus is ridiculous. They've seen exactly one game where Banks played in a different system and hearing them calling out him and Blount only after they are traded is not very brave of them. They're not even proper analysts even. They just use talking points. A paraphrase of their quote is "We still like Ricy. We're just calling out the other two."
> 
> Please retire already.


Although, we must admit once a guy leaves Boston, everyone loves to crap on him and they "suck" big time.

I'm not saying Blount/Banks/Reed are perfect, but they are better than what this coaching staff made them out to be. How can a coach be looking for a "power 3" and never give Reed or Gomes a consistant amount of minutes?

This Russello clown is a piece of trash, good think you hear of bums like him, along with Greg and Gary, on FSN only.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> If you'd like to consider either a NBA coach...
> 
> One's a sports writer, the other a high school coach.


Not to mention OB wouldn't play a young guy if you put a 12 gauge to his head.


Seriously, this is getting so repetitive. The Celtics draft guys, don't play them or support them and live by the mantra, you have to earn your minutes, almost like it's punishment. Well, I have one thing to say about that approach: it sucks. You learn by trying. How the hell is Justin Reed going to learn playing on the bench? What good is it going to do Gerald Green playing against scrubs in North Carolina? The Celtics, for years, have had the worst attitude in developing young players and have no clue what they're doing...Billups...Joe Johnson...and now maybe Banks and Reed (and I'm probably missing others, not to mention Kendrick should have been getting more minutes WAYYYY earlier).

BTW, does anybody notice how much we suck at 3 point shooting?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

DWest Superstar said:


> Delonte did not even cover him only about for 2 possesions


That was the problem, because he was _supposed_ to be covering Banks, and mostly looked around lost trying to figure out where Banks had got to.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

banks,blount, and reed just played their best tonight, i bet the other games they have, they'll just suck


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Aznboi812 said:


> banks,blount, and reed just played their best tonight, i bet the other games they have, they'll just suck


*Although, we must admit once a guy leaves Boston, everyone loves to crap on him and they "suck" big time.*

Just like I've said 3/4 posts above.


----------



## lempbizkit (Dec 25, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> *Although, we must admit once a guy leaves Boston, everyone loves to crap on him and they "suck" big time.*
> 
> Just like I've said 3/4 posts above.


Banks sucked big time while he was here. No bashing just because he is gone.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

lempbizkit said:


> Banks sucked big time while he was here. No bashing just because he is gone.


Sucked as in "given inconsistant minutes and was never believed in?" Ah...


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

lempbizkit said:


> Banks sucked big time while he was here. No bashing just because he is gone.


Please bash our very own Glenn Rivers for not using him wisely not Marcus Banks.Thank You.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Yeah I don't think you can say Banks "sucked" while here. I'd have to go with the Aqua camp on "given inconsistant minutes and was never believed in". It'll be interesting to see how his career goes. He never seemed to complain and took what was given to him. Part of me hope his career tanks so we don't have to see a guy we traded away rip it up. But I wish the guy well.

What was with Blount and all the emotion last night? I know it was an emotional game but who was that guy? Skipping, yelling...


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Causeway said:


> Yeah I don't think you can say Banks "sucked" while here. I'd have to go with the Aqua camp on "given inconsistant minutes and was never believed in". It'll be interesting to see how his career goes. He never seemed to complain and took what was given to him. Part of me hope his career tanks so we don't have to see a guy we traded away rip it up. But I wish the guy well.
> 
> What was with Blount and all the emotion last night? I know it was an emotional game but who was that guy? Skipping, yelling...


Yeah I was wondering the same thing...Dude never showed emotion here, what a dick.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Other than Blount I was glad to see how the ex-C's played, but I think much of there performance was due to the fact that they were playing on pure emotion and against a C's team that didn't show up for the most part. Wally busted his tail, Jefferson played fairly well, but Pierce, West, Allen, etc. looked lost on the floor. I don't think it was an intentional lack of effort, but I just didn't see the fire that the other guys had. I think that last night anyone could have gone off on the C's because they obviously were not prepared to play. Don't blame the players for this, blame the coaches. 

The thing that really bothered me most (other than the lack of preparation) is that the last few games Pierce has been in a funk that seems to be getting worse daily. This doesn't seem to be an "I'm pouting cause I'm not happy" funk like last year, this looks like a "for the first time in my life I'm struggling and I don't know how to deal with it" funk. Look at how much his shooting form (especially from the foul line) has changed. He used to shoot with the confidence that anything he threw up had a good chance of going in. Now he looks hesitant and his shots have no touch at all. If I thought he was pulling a Vince Carter I would be the first one calling him out but instead I feel sorry for him. Everyone has slumps, even the best players. Pierce has never had a slump of this magnatude before and I think it has really messed up his head. Last year when he didn't seem to care you could tell that he could turn it on in a minuted if he wanted to. Now he looks like he is trying his best and it's just not happening. For his sake and for the teams sake I hope he pulls himself together soon.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BackwoodsBum said:


> The thing that really bothered me most (other than the lack of preparation) is that the last few games Pierce has been in a funk that seems to be getting worse daily. This doesn't seem to be an "I'm pouting cause I'm not happy" funk like last year, this looks like a "for the first time in my life I'm struggling and I don't know how to deal with it" funk.


What'd you expect, he was in the middle of his best offensive season in years and Danny just catapulted him back into 2003-04 when he was the only shot-creator on the team. It didn't work then and it isn't working now. Beyond that Pierce has now found himself having to wear himself out on the defensive end of the floor because Wally's awful and West doesn't feel he should have to change his game now that he no longer has Davis to bail him out in transition. It won't be pretty.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

no question Wally is not known for his D. But neither is Ricky. It's not _THAT _ different. It's ridiculous to say that Piece will now be wearing himself out on D now that Ricky is gone.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> What'd you expect, he was in the middle of his best offensive season in years and Danny just catapulted him back into 2003-04 when he was the only shot-creator on the team. It didn't work then and it isn't working now. Beyond that Pierce has now found himself having to wear himself out on the defensive end of the floor because Wally's awful and West doesn't feel he should have to change his game now that he no longer has Davis to bail him out in transition. It won't be pretty.


Pierce's funk started long before the trade. He was having by far his best season overall, not just offensively, but he began having trouble with his shot from the foul line several weeks ago and now it seems to be affecting his confidence. At first this was only noticible in his struggles at the line, but now he looks tentative just about all the time. I don't think the trade had anything to do with it, and I don't think it's because he is wearing himself out on defense (Pierce has never worked that hard on D IMHO). I think he just is going through a slump. Having said that, while I don't think the trade is the cause, it probably isn't helping matters. It might actually help if Wally can take some of the scoring load off of Pierce but until he gets comfortable in the C's system and gets to know his new teammates better I don't expect that to happen. 

Anyway, for the first time I think I'm taking up for Pierce here. This is something he has never faced before and I hope he can work through it. Like the old saying, "That which doesn't kill us makes us stronger". If Pierce can work through this slump I think he will come out of it a better player. I wish him the best!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

He had an off night against New Jersey about a week or so ago. Aside from that his struggles have really been the last three games. And he now has the responsibility for being the transition defender, which is the most exhausting part of Doc's retarded defense (because Rivers only wants one man back on defense). Most coaches have all their perimeter defenders get back on D to seal off the break, but Rivers doesn't believe in that. When Davis was here it was his job to seal off the break, now that job has fallen to Pierce. That's why his legs are getting increasingly lifeless in the second half. Szczerbiak is too slow to get back on defense, and West is still taking himself out of position, defensively, when a shot goes up. Minnesota went straight at that weakness (transition defense) and killed the Celtics. If Pierce isn't gone by the trade deadline, he'll be gone this summer. The finances dictate it (either that or they'll lose the kids they're pawning off as the future on Celtic nation). We're now into Ainge's second rebuilding project and he's only been here two and a half years.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Didn't you say there'd be video?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

jokeaward said:


> Didn't you say there'd be video?



Yes, but I forgot that 24 was on, so I watched that instead.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

jokeaward said:


> Didn't you say there'd be video?





u have to give him a break on monday nights...i know how he feels...24 is more important than most everything in my life


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> It might actually help if Wally can take some of the scoring load off of Pierce but until he gets comfortable in the C's system and gets to know his new teammates better I don't expect that to happen.


He's put up 20 and 22 in the games he's started. What do you want from him? This isn't a guy who is capable of exploding for 30 that often.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> u have to give him a break on monday nights...i know how he feels...24 is more important than most everything in my life


I hate that show...People at my house watch it sometimes and try to change the game on me...It gets ugly FAST...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> I hate that show...People at my house watch it sometimes and try to change the game on me...It gets ugly FAST...


I'll see ya back in a month...I'm telling the admins to suspend you.

You should be banned for saying that...but we'll give you a second chance.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I'll see ya back in a month...I'm telling the admins to suspend you.
> 
> You should be banned for saying that...but we'll give you a second chance.




agreed...i will have none of this bashing of 24...wheres jack when u need him to torture someone???


----------

